# VB6.0 Tabstrips



## Gari (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm having a problem while creating an options dialog. I've managed to get all the tabs in the tabstrip setup the way that i want, and also the contents of the first tab, but i can't for the life of me, figure out how to get to where i can edit the contents of the other tabs. I'm sure it's probably something basic that i'm missing, but it's frustrating me to no end.

If anybody could help me out with this, it'd be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I have had the same problem earlier. But now use SSTab. Its far simpler. Try it out. If you start a project as VB Enterprise Edition, it will be there by default. If you start it as a Standard EXE, then you will have to add a component from Project > Components.

Just look at the attached picture. SS Tab is in one of them. I am not sure which. Most probably Microsoft Tabbed Dialog Control 6.0. So you can add this component to your project and can design Tabbed screens easily.


----------

